# Say Hello to Bmmpr! A Useful Car Alarm (Looking for Community Involvement)



## Bmmpr (May 26, 2018)

Hey everyone,



Wanted to introduce ourselves and our project, Bmmpr, to the Bimmerfest forums.

I'm a car nut, and so is my husband. The last 2 cars we loved owning, were my Jetta (Little Jet!) and my husbands Alpine White M4. That's why we joined this forum, to to talk to you guys, and get some honest feedback about our idea- we welcome questions and comments, from good to bad, and everything in between.

Bmmpr is a sensor that plugs into your OBDII port and pushes a notification in 8 seconds to your phone when something disturbs it. It's as sensitive as a tennis ball hitting the window, works over cellular, and installs in 3 minutes. 3 years of coverage is included in the price and service is $20 a year after that.

What do you guys think? Were looking for genuine community involvement on all aspects from pricing to features, future focus on accessories, and everything in between - as we get ready for our crowd funding on Indiegogo. If you have questions about the story- please feel free to ask, it's been a wild ride getting to here.

Ideally, we'd like to have one or two people from the forums help test one of the 20 development units we've made. We're also working on a forums-only special deal to include an extra year of service, so whether or not you snag one of the limited 50%-off units when the crowd funding goes live- you'll still get some perks from being involved with us.

Nice to meet you, everyone. This is our Instagram, it's got a lot of our progress over the last 3 years&#8230;.


https://instagram.com/bmmpr

Bmmpr's Indiegogo Pre-launch page 

A little commercial we made...​
-Team Bmmpr


----------



## JBunce (Jun 22, 2018)

I am very impressed by the idea, and quite frankly amazed that you can get so much data from the obd port when the car is effectively in 'stand-by' (excuse my methodology there, im more electronics minded than mechanical - lol)

I wish you all the best!


----------



## xx (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh yah that sounds nice! I am interested (qty 2). Please PM me some info. 
Can it detect attempted door dings too??
Thanks.


----------



## rice_rocket88 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd be totally on board.. but I have a few concerns:
1) my e60 and many others have high draw battery problems.. so yes the OBDII port is always live, but how much extra headache am I going to get because it'll drain my battery down? Of course, unless you have an internal battery which would be a good idea so that it does not drain our power hungry cars. It would still be a problem for those that do not drive their cars long enough for a battery to charge if so.

2) that seems cheap for cellular data? $20/year? If so, sure .. an extra $20/yr after the first 3 years seems like a no brainer.

3) cost.. well I guess it all depends on this. What could get me is the cost. I would say my own price point ideally will be $200-$300 since it would rival other remote car start systems.. honestly if they had more BMW compatible ones I would have the car starter phone app alarm system add on. Since this unit would just alert me of movement then it isn't worth as much to me. Especially if there is false alarms. There was an alarm unit that I never tried that had a camera that could in theory send you pictures.. this might be a nice add on... my parking spot from work is almost half a mile away, it certainly would only raise my blood pressure knowing the sensor went off


----------



## xx (Jun 2, 2013)

i'm Order IDs 22 and 24 :thumbup: I hope the app works with 2 vehicles! 
Actually may want to get a few more for the family... but you guys please go get it before I wipe out their initial offering/allocation.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Unless it records and send a 360 degree video of the 5 seconds up to the impact and 30 seconds past, it seems utterly useless.

"someone broke your window" "someone backed into your car" "someone dinged you"

JMHO


----------

